# If your question is did I drive a Model 3 tonight the answer is...



## SoFlaModel3

Yes!!!!! 

@RiggerJon could be the nicest person ever. I didn't ask to drive it nor did I expect to drive it, but he pulled over and had me drive it. The problem right now is that it's hard to type with such a big Tesla grin on my face right now.

Driving wise, it's nothing short of awesome from the acceleration to road holding around a curve. The visibility is amazing. The screen is not distracting at all and immediately feels right. Not only that, it's slick -- very responsive and well thought out. The premium sound system is amazing as well. The drive feels perfect with 19s. The white is stunning (makes it hard on my previously locked in decision on Midnight Silver). I told Jon as he dropped me back off at my hotel -- this probably made the remaining wait harder 

Some pics!


----------



## Love

Pic 2, @RiggerJon foot photobomb! 

So jealous of you @SoFlaModel3! Congrats! And thank you for the post and pics! Thanks also to Rigger! Or is it, Mr. Jon?


----------



## RiggerJon

Lovesword said:


> Pic 2, @RiggerJon foot photobomb!


Yup, what these dogs lack in size, they make up for in beauty!


----------



## Brokedoc

@SoFlaModel3 I don't know if I'm more jealous that you got to drive the Model 3 or because you are enjoying the weather of Austin. We're expecting snow in New York later this week!

@RiggerJon You are the nicest guy around! Showing off that Texan hospitality makes me want to move back.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

One more thought on this given the night to reflect. I reserved 3/31/2016 as many of you did. I first saw the Model 3 in person on 11/9/2017 and of course drove it last night for the first time.

For me, I know often when a wait is involved I can start to build something up in my mind to be bigger or better than it is and ultimately end up disappointed.

Well let me tell you, if you share that fear — fear not. It’s even better than you could imagine. I am hard pressed to see why anyone would select a BMW 3, Audi A4, or Mercedes C after driving this car!

Yes the remaining wait will be tough and now feel longer


----------



## danzgator

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes!!!!!
> 
> @RiggerJon could be the nicest person ever. I didn't ask to drive it nor did I expect to drive it, but he pulled over and had me drive it. The problem right now is that it's hard to type with such a big Tesla grin on my face right now.
> 
> Driving wise, it's nothing short of awesome from the acceleration to road holding around a curve. The visibility is amazing. The screen is not distracting at all and immediately feels right. Not only that, it's slick -- very responsive and well thought out. The premium sound system is amazing as well. The drive feels perfect with 19s. The white is stunning (makes it hard on my previously locked in decision on Midnight Silver). I told Jon as he dropped me back off at my hotel -- this probably made the remaining wait harder
> 
> Some pics!
> 
> View attachment 4281
> View attachment 4282
> View attachment 4283
> View attachment 4284


Great, now I don't have to worry about meeting up and letting you drive mine!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

danzgator said:


> Great, now I don't have to worry about meeting up and letting you drive mine!


You can never get enough


----------



## MelindaV

danzgator said:


> Great, now I don't have to worry about meeting up and letting you drive mine!


It should be like the guy in line ahead of you at the coffee drivethru paying for your drink... you pick up the next person's order.
So... you get a current owner letting you drive their car, when you get your own, you pass the favor on to someone else  
(for this reason, I will not be driving anyone else's new car, except maybe Tesla's demos. I don't want someone driving my 10 year old car, let alone my 10 day old car!)


----------



## ölbrenner

Man I miss living in Austin. Very nice gesture RiggerJon.


----------



## MichelT3

MelindaV said:


> when you get your own, you pass the favor on to someone else


I bet I will, a lot. Being one of the first in The Netherlands and especially in my part of it.


----------



## Love

RiggerJon said:


> Yup, what these dogs lack in size, they make up for in beauty!





danzgator said:


> Great, now I don't have to worry about meeting up and letting you drive mine!


Well, what do you know! The wife and I are headed to _____, Florida right around _____!! Maybe I'll hit you up and take @SoFlaModel3 place!

(Note: @danzgator fill in the first blank with your city, and the second with a date in which you will have your Model 3)


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> For me, I know often when a wait is involved I can start to build something up in my mind to be bigger or better than it is and ultimately end up disappointed.
> Well let me tell you, if you share that fear - fear not. It's even better than you could imagine.


My mind works the same way, so this is great to hear!


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I am hard pressed to see why anyone would select a BMW 3, Audi A4, or Mercedes C after driving this car!


Because for many of us, the tolerance for waiting is diminishing. If Tesla can't get me a car during the alleged "Jan-Mar" (previously Dec-Feb) window, (or at least actually communicate and do something to give me a TINY bit of confidence that they're capable of delivering CLOSE to the window), I may just give up and go get an A4 with traffic jam assist. Every additional day I wait is a day I could have been improving my life by driving something else that can relieve my commute stress.

Would I prefer the Model 3? Obviously. But Tesla's absolutely screwing the pooch on this ramp-up and I'm not going to wait forever. It's a shame I didn't like the Model S enough to actually buy one after all my test drives and trying to talk myself into one, I could have saved myself a hell of a lot of strain.


----------



## [email protected] Detail

SoFlaModel3 said:


> One more thought on this given the night to reflect. I reserved 3/31/2016 as many of you did. I first saw the Model 3 in person on 11/9/2017 and of course drove it last night for the first time.
> 
> For me, I know often when a wait is involved I can start to build something up in my mind to be bigger or better than it is and ultimately end up disappointed.
> 
> Well let me tell you, if you share that fear - fear not. It's even better than you could imagine. I am hard pressed to see why anyone would select a BMW 3, Audi A4, or Mercedes C after driving this car!
> 
> Yes the remaining wait will be tough and now feel longer


I fully agree! Last BMW I had was a 2011 335is back in '13/14 for about 8 months. The Model 3 reminds me of the tight handling of that car. Current Non M BMWs are a joke handling wise compared to the Model 3.


----------



## garsh

ermagerd said:


> Would I prefer the Model 3? Obviously. But Tesla's absolutely screwing the pooch on this ramp-up


So far, it appears that Tesla is 1 month behind their estimates. The Model S and Roadsters where a year late, and the Model X was almost two years late. They've come a long way.


----------



## Prodigal Son

garsh said:


> So far, it appears that Tesla is 1 month behind their estimates. The Model S and Roadsters where a year late, and the Model X was almost two years late. They've come a long way.


I think the appearance is very, very deceiving . I personally don't expect to see an invite to configure within my delivery window, let alone the actual delivery, unless the tax credit is cancelled and enough people ahead of me cancel or defer until later configurations become available, which isn't a success by Tesla like fixing the production rate would be.

I don't think we're going to see production rate break 2k/month until February, and they might start inviting the very earliest non-owners in late January or early February if we're lucky. Plebes like me who didn't reserve until later that evening won't probably see our cars until early summer.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ermagerd said:


> Because for many of us, the tolerance for waiting is diminishing. If Tesla can't get me a car during the alleged "Jan-Mar" (previously Dec-Feb) window, (or at least actually communicate and do something to give me a TINY bit of confidence that they're capable of delivering CLOSE to the window), I may just give up and go get an A4 with traffic jam assist. Every additional day I wait is a day I could have been improving my life by driving something else that can relieve my commute stress.
> 
> Would I prefer the Model 3? Obviously. But Tesla's absolutely screwing the pooch on this ramp-up and I'm not going to wait forever. It's a shame I didn't like the Model S enough to actually buy one after all my test drives and trying to talk myself into one, I could have saved myself a hell of a lot of strain.


That's a fair point of course. I guess I was speaking theoretically. For instance if you need a car today and don't have a reservation, it's a moot point.


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's a fair point of course. I guess I was speaking theoretically. For instance if you need a car today and don't have a reservation, it's a moot point.


Even if the 3 were readily available, there are plenty of reasons not to buy one over competing vehicles. The one that comes to mind? Even though I'm very excited for the car, I am going to be in constant fear of someone hitting it because I don't want to have the car sit in a body shop for 6 months while waiting for Elon to send roses to the right person to get the part needed to fix the car or whatever the hell is going on on that front. It's a complete shambles and they should be ashamed. It's bad *now*, I can't even freaking imagine how bad it's going to be in a year.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ermagerd said:


> Even if the 3 were readily available, there are plenty of reasons not to buy one over competing vehicles. The one that comes to mind? Even though I'm very excited for the car, I am going to be in constant fear of someone hitting it because I don't want to have the car sit in a body shop for 6 months while waiting for Elon to send roses to the right person to get the part needed to fix the car or whatever the hell is going on on that front. It's a complete shambles and they should be ashamed. It's bad *now*, I can't even freaking imagine how bad it's going to be in a year.


Yes I plan on not having anything hit the car -- wrap it in bubble wrap maybe


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes I plan on not having anything hit the car -- wrap it in bubble wrap maybe


I'm going to solve the problem by just killing the other person on the spot. The trial will take longer than the repair (maybe) so I'll be distracted.


----------



## M3MD

(for this reason, I will not be driving anyone else's new car, except maybe Tesla's demos. I don't want someone driving my 10 year old car, let alone my 10 day old car!)


Really?? So you would pass up the opportunity to drive mine when I'm passing through your town on my way home?


----------



## RiggerJon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I am hard pressed to see why anyone would select a BMW 3, Audi A4, or Mercedes C after driving this car!


Just had a brand new C63 owner throw a huge thumbs-up from the window as he rolled by. He knew, too.


----------



## MichelT3

ermagerd said:


> Because for many of us, the tolerance for waiting is diminishing. If Tesla can't get me a car during the alleged "Jan-Mar" (previously Dec-Feb) window, (or at least actually communicate and do something to give me a TINY bit of confidence that they're capable of delivering CLOSE to the window), I may just give up and go get an A4 with traffic jam assist. Every additional day I wait is a day I could have been improving my life by driving something else that can relieve my commute stress.
> 
> Would I prefer the Model 3? Obviously. But Tesla's absolutely screwing the pooch on this ramp-up and I'm not going to wait forever. It's a shame I didn't like the Model S enough to actually buy one after all my test drives and trying to talk myself into one, I could have saved myself a hell of a lot of strain.


You're the one putting a strain on yourself. Where you could also lean back and know that in due time you're going to get a vastly superior car, signifying the paradigm shift in driving, not counting that it's much less polluting. 
We all knew it would take a while to get production of hundreds of thousands of cars under way and that the ramp up scenario was very optimistic. So reality is less positive and it will take a while longer. What does it matter in a lifetime? 
And if you are really fed up with rush hour stress, don't buy a new car but a second hand with TACC, which you can sell for a small loss as soon as your Model 3 gets delivered. Who in earth's name would need a new ICE car???


----------



## MichelT3

ermagerd said:


> Even if the 3 were readily available, there are plenty of reasons not to buy one over competing vehicles. The one that comes to mind? Even though I'm very excited for the car, I am going to be in constant fear of someone hitting it because I don't want to have the car sit in a body shop for 6 months while waiting for Elon to send roses to the right person to get the part needed to fix the car or whatever the hell is going on on that front. It's a complete shambles and they should be ashamed. It's bad *now*, I can't even freaking imagine how bad it's going to be in a year.


Sorry, don't want to be insulting, but I'm stupefied. This sounds like you never wanted this groundbreaking car, which was sure to have some disadvantages and downsides, but went along on a hype.


----------



## Prodigal Son

MichelT3 said:


> Sorry, don't want to be insulting, but I'm stupefied. This sounds like you never wanted this groundbreaking car, which was sure to have some disadvantages and downsides, but went along on a hype.


Nope. I really, really want the car* but I'm also a realistic person and Tesla has a lot of problems right now. Their ability to supply parts to damaged vehicles and get them back on the road is appalling and they should be absolutely ashamed of it.

*Hell, I spent 4 test drives, one of which was three days long, trying to talk myself into buying an S instead of a 3 and just putting the wait drama to an end. Alas, I don't like the S enough… I like the 3.



MichelT3 said:


> You're the one putting a strain on yourself. Where you could also lean back and know that in due time you're going to get a vastly superior car, signifying the paradigm shift in driving, not counting that it's much less polluting.


Leaning back doesn't change the fact that I'm sitting there in traffic hell. The environmental side has no bearing on my purchase, really. It's not even in the top ten reasons I'm trying to buy this car.



> And if you are really fed up with rush hour stress, don't buy a new car but a second hand with TACC, which you can sell for a small loss as soon as your Model 3 gets delivered.


My current car has TACC but it disables at low speeds, making it worthless for rush hour traffic. If I want something else, it'll be a several thousand dollar loss because I'm going to have to pay sales tax on it, and there aren't that many cars that do full stop and go TACC, and I'm not going to buy something slower than my current car (a man's gotta have standards). Plus I know my luck and I'll end up with something that needs a $3k repair a month after I buy it. I'll continue to wait, but I'm not going to pretend to like it. A little bit of transparency from Tesla would go a long way towards earning a little bit of faith in them.



> Who in earth's name would need a new ICE car???


I'm not an EV-obsessive (in fact I think they're all garbage for my purposes, except for the S and the 3) , I know that plenty of ICE cars are still great.


----------



## KarenRei

M3MD said:


> Really?? So you would pass up the opportunity to drive mine when I'm passing through your town on my way home?


Hey, any chance you'll be passing through Reykjavík on your way home? Maybe?


----------



## KarenRei

ermagerd said:


> Nope. I really, really want the car* but I'm also a realistic person and Tesla has a lot of problems right now. Their ability to supply parts to damaged vehicles and get them back on the road is appalling and they should be absolutely ashamed of it.


1. The higher the volume the vehicle (aka, Model 3 relative to S/X), the _easier_ it is to get parts for it, not harder.
2. See this thread: https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...ld-quality-for-any-brand.103448/#post-2443575


----------



## Prodigal Son

KarenRei said:


> 1. The higher the volume the vehicle (aka, Model 3 relative to S/X), the _easier_ it is to get parts for it, not harder.
> 2. See this thread: https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...ld-quality-for-any-brand.103448/#post-2443575


1. Traditionally, sure. But Tesla's continuous improvement strategy makes that a nightmare in some respects. 
2. I don't really have a problem with their build quality or fit & finish in general, from my experiences, and I'm not really expecting problems on that front.


----------



## Kizzy

ermagerd said:


> *Hell, I spent 4 test drives, one of which was three days long, trying to talk myself into buying an S instead of a 3 and just putting the wait drama to an end. Alas, I don't like the S enough… I like the 3.


I actually like the X better than the S (even though I'm a sedan fan). But I think I like the 3 more (especially considering the potential repair cost differences (when things break). I share all that to ask if you've driven an X.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Kizzy said:


> I actually like the X better than the S (even though I'm a sedan fan). But I think I like the 3 more (especially considering the potential repair cost differences (when things break). I share all that to ask if you've driven an X.


I drove one just to make sure I was being fair before I passed judgment on it. In the end it had almost every problem that made me not want the S*, and added more on top of them (the falcon wing doors and other bound-to-break gimmicks drive me nuts). I fully admit that I'm super biased and hate SUVs/crossovers though.

* If the Model 3 weren't coming out, I should note, I would probably have bought an S75D and been done with it. But the problem was that even assuming a purchase price of $60k for the Model 3 at the time like I was (hey, came in $5k cheaper!), I couldn't find anything to justify the huge price jump to the S even though I can technically afford it. Now that I have the full details of the 3 it's even harder: I'd be comparing against an S75D + Premium Package + "Leather" interior + EAP. For the $33.5k difference (if I recall correctly), I get:

A bigger car (this is a downside for me),
a slower computer,
air suspension (unreliable garbage, I hate them with the fire of 1000 suns. No more gimmick suspensions for me… been burned twice, don't need a third time around),
a harder-to-use central screen (the ergonomics are weird for tall people, I have to lean forward to touch the screen),
shorter range,
less usable interior (I will use the coat hooks and I like storage),
interior door pulls that drive me crazier than they should,
higher insurance costs.

On the benefits-I-would-care-about side, I get:
All wheel drive
heated steering wheel
heated wiper blades
power liftgate

I look at that list and go "Well obviously that's not worth $33k" and shrug. But again, if I didn't have the Model 3 to compare to I'd have bought it and likely been very happy today.


----------



## MichelT3

I have to conclude that I totally don't get why some people here want or don't want a Model 3. Just going to quote:


SoFlaModel3 said:


> For me, I know often when a wait is involved I can start to build something up in my mind to be bigger or better than it is and ultimately end up disappointed.
> 
> Well let me tell you, if you share that fear - fear not. It's even better than you could imagine. I am hard pressed to see why anyone would select a BMW 3, Audi A4, or Mercedes C after driving this car!
> 
> Yes the remaining wait will be tough and now feel longer


----------



## Prodigal Son

MichelT3 said:


> I have to conclude that I totally don't get why some people here want or don't want a Model 3. Just going to quote:


For me, in order of importance:

Autopilot (as it is right now, not any "maybe some day" stuff)
Performance (i won't buy something slower than my current car, as a general rule. If it's not an upgrade, why buy? Also specifically: no front wheel drive, ever again).
HOV lane access.
Not having to stop for fuel at inconvenient times (i get irrationally angry when i have to stop for fuel on the way to/from work. Charging at home means this is gone forever).
Lower maint (in theory)
Styling
OTA updates/continuous improvement
Remote climate control
Camping mode
Supercharger network.


----------



## MichelT3

Okay, for me:

Paradigme shift; beginning of the end of ICE
BEV, because it's the only solution
BEV, because it rides better
Range
Supercharger network
Autopilot
Full self driving
Smart Air Suspension
OTA
Style
EDIT: So, I'm glad to wait another year, or maybe more (and if I don't get it in 2018, that will cost me an extra € 7500 in taxes)!


----------



## TrevP

ermagerd said:


> I think the appearance is very, very deceiving . I personally don't expect to see an invite to configure within my delivery window, let alone the actual delivery, unless the tax credit is cancelled and enough people ahead of me cancel or defer until later configurations become available, which isn't a success by Tesla like fixing the production rate would be.
> 
> I don't think we're going to see production rate break 2k/month until February, and they might start inviting the very earliest non-owners in late January or early February if we're lucky. Plebes like me who didn't reserve until later that evening won't probably see our cars until early summer.


Dude, some of us have to wait another YEAR for our Model 3. January-March is a walk in the park. Stay the course, it will be worth it


----------



## Prodigal Son

TrevP said:


> Dude, some of us have to wait another YEAR for our Model 3. January-March is a walk in the park. Stay the course, it will be worth it


If it was going to be another year or more it would be easy. I'd buy an A4 and drive that for 3-4 years. It's the fact that it's so THEORETICALLY close but the knowledge that Tesla could completely screw it up and delay it many more months that makes it hard.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ermagerd said:


> If it was going to be another year or more it would be easy. I'd buy an A4 and drive that for 3-4 years. It's the fact that it's so THEORETICALLY close but the knowledge that Tesla could completely screw it up and delay it many more months that makes it hard.


Have faith, there is literally no better car on the market and you will be much happier having waited. Don't get me wrong, the A4 is nice (in my history of cars the A4 is actually my favorite car that I have owned), but the Model 3 is an absolute game changer like nothing else.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

ermagerd said:


> A little bit of transparency from Tesla would go a long way towards earning a little bit of faith in them.


And there's the problem. Elon Musk HAS been transparent. In July he said they'd be making 5K/week at the end of December.

Then in November he said they'd be making "multiple thousands"/week at the end of December.

He certainly didn't NEED to share that, and he probably shouldn't have, because it turns out he's wildly optimistic and generally wrong when it comes to dates.

I honestly think that the nature of "production hell" is that they really can't predict their ramp schedule, and thus really don't have anything meaningful to say (other than perhaps "we are still working on it"). What transparency you are getting is actually bound to disappoint when goals are not met.


----------



## LUXMAN

RiggerJon said:


> Just had a brand new C63 owner throw a huge thumbs-up from the window as he rolled by. He knew, too.


@RiggerJon , Dude, you are too cool! Glad to see there are some great new owners out there. Now if I had just thought of hitting you up when I come through Austin...DOH! :dizzy:


----------



## Prodigal Son

NOGA$4ME said:


> And there's the problem. Elon Musk HAS been transparent. In July he said they'd be making 5K/week at the end of December.
> 
> Then in November he said they'd be making "multiple thousands"/week at the end of December.
> 
> He certainly didn't NEED to share that, and he probably shouldn't have, because it turns out he's wildly optimistic and generally wrong when it comes to dates.
> 
> I honestly think that the nature of "production hell" is that they really can't predict their ramp schedule, and thus really don't have anything meaningful to say (other than perhaps "we are still working on it"). What transparency you are getting is actually bound to disappoint when goals are not met.


They could be a hell of a lot more transparent with how they're prioritizing reservations, how many have been sent out, etc. the whole process is crap, IMO.


----------



## MelindaV

M3MD said:


> (for this reason, I will not be driving anyone else's new car, except maybe Tesla's demos. I don't want someone driving my 10 year old car, let alone my 10 day old car!)
> 
> 
> Really?? So you would pass up the opportunity to drive mine when I'm passing through your town on my way home?


yep , but you are welcome to stop and visit. I'll make you coffee


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ermagerd said:


> They could be a hell of a lot more transparent with how they're prioritizing reservations, how many have been sent out, etc. the whole process is crap, IMO.


They were fairly transparent from the start in my opinion.

The sequence is:

Employees
Current owners (west to east)
Reservations by time (west to east)
Rest of the world
I'm not sure I would expect them to owe us more than that given how unpredictable the production numbers are and the fact that they don't know how each person in front of you will configure (first production, standard battery, dual motor, etc.).

If they instead opted to open the configurator for everyone and lock ion $3,500 non-refundable for everyone and then take 12+ months to deliver they would be chastised for grabbing money and worse yet by anyone that has a situation change and needs to cancel but now loses their $3,500.

Yes, I think we would all appreciate better communication at times, but we also have to set reasonable expectations for what that is. They're telling me December - February. If I don't get my invitation to configure by end of January without additional communication then I'll be upset but until then I'm in the window and what else could or should I ask for?


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> They were fairly transparent from the start in my opinion.
> 
> The sequence is:
> 
> Employees
> Current owners (west to east)
> Reservations by time (west to east)
> Rest of the world


That's not even confirmed at this point anymore (the page now just says by date of reservation), but if it were: Does someone who buys a new Model S today and reserves a 3 tomorrow move ahead of me in line? What about someone who buys a used S (not CPO, just from some person on Craigslist)? What about someone who's had a Model S for years and makes a reservation today? Are they committing to going West to East or is there going to come a point during the ramp where it's a free for all? How granular are they being with the timestamps on the reservations, is it going to be "ok we're sending out to everyone who reserved between 4pm Pacific and 5pm Pacific, with a California address", or are they going to randomly choose people in those blocks?

A simple blog post would answer all of this and the uncertainty could be removed.


----------



## LUXMAN

ermagerd said:


> That's not even confirmed at this point anymore (the page now just says by date of reservation), but if it were: Does someone who buys a new Model S today and reserves a 3 tomorrow move ahead of me in line? What about someone who buys a used S (not CPO, just from some person on Craigslist)? What about someone who's had a Model S for years and makes a reservation today? Are they committing to going West to East or is there going to come a point during the ramp where it's a free for all? How granular are they being with the timestamps on the reservations, is it going to be "ok we're sending out to everyone who reserved between 4pm Pacific and 5pm Pacific, with a California address", or are they going to randomly choose people in those blocks?
> 
> A simple blog post would answer all of this and the uncertainty could be removed.


I agree. How is this gonna work? The non-employees getting the invite are S owners in CA, who I assume stood in line. But what about a guy (like me) in Texas who was quickly in the door after standing in line yet doesn't have an S or X? Am I going to be behind a guy on the East coast that has an S but reserved a week later?

I know there are allot of variables in this, so it begs the question "What the heck man?" True, I am in the window and can't really say much until the end of January when it becomes apparent that I wont get it by the end of February, as @SoFlaModel3 indicated above. But a little clarity would go a long way


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ermagerd said:


> That's not even confirmed at this point anymore (the page now just says by date of reservation), but if it were: Does someone who buys a new Model S today and reserves a 3 tomorrow move ahead of me in line? What about someone who buys a used S (not CPO, just from some person on Craigslist)? What about someone who's had a Model S for years and makes a reservation today? Are they committing to going West to East or is there going to come a point during the ramp where it's a free for all? How granular are they being with the timestamps on the reservations, is it going to be "ok we're sending out to everyone who reserved between 4pm Pacific and 5pm Pacific, with a California address", or are they going to randomly choose people in those blocks?
> 
> A simple blog post would answer all of this and the uncertainty could be removed.


I hear you guys. I guess I'm just trying to not drive myself crazy. Sometimes ignorance is bliss


----------



## SSonnentag

It's fun to read different people's needs and expectations of their cars. My priority list for my daily driver goes as follows:

1) EV
2) Supercharger Network
3) Maximum Driving Range
4) Good Performance
5) Available Now
6) AWD - We live down a 1-mile dirt road with steep grades. When it snows I don't get home without AWD.
7) Luggage Space
8) Free Supercharging
9) Traditional Gauges and AC Vents
10) Storage Pockets, Coat Hooks, Rear USB, etc.

The Model 3 meets 1-4 and 10 nicely.
The Model S meets 1-9.

Hence my decision to transfer my M3 reservation to a MS purchase.


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I hear you guys. I guess I'm just trying to not drive myself crazy. Sometimes ignorance is bliss


I have… once or twice… been accused of overanalyzing things.


----------



## LUXMAN

ermagerd said:


> I have… once or twice… been accused of overanalyzing things.


HA! I hear ya. I think I need to turn this computer off and find something else to do!


----------



## M3MD

KarenRei said:


> Hey, any chance you'll be passing through Reykjavík on your way home? Maybe?


Oh how I wish I could !!


----------



## M3MD

MelindaV said:


> yep , but you are welcome to stop and visit. I'll make you coffee


Make it a Tea and you have a deal


----------



## M3OC Rules

ermagerd said:


> That's not even confirmed at this point anymore (the page now just says by date of reservation), but if it were: Does someone who buys a new Model S today and reserves a 3 tomorrow move ahead of me in line? What about someone who buys a used S (not CPO, just from some person on Craigslist)? What about someone who's had a Model S for years and makes a reservation today? Are they committing to going West to East or is there going to come a point during the ramp where it's a free for all? How granular are they being with the timestamps on the reservations, is it going to be "ok we're sending out to everyone who reserved between 4pm Pacific and 5pm Pacific, with a California address", or are they going to randomly choose people in those blocks?
> 
> A simple blog post would answer all of this and the uncertainty could be removed.


That would be a ridiculous blog post that would not be simple. These are edge cases that probably don't significantly affect anyone other than the people that they apply to. No matter what they do some people will feel its unfair. The key is to get production up so that someone who is 5000 places in line ahead of you only gets a 1 week advantage.


----------



## Prodigal Son

DC Rules said:


> That would be a ridiculous blog post that would not be simple. These are edge cases that probably don't significantly affect anyone other than the people that they apply to. No matter what they do some people will feel its unfair. The key is to get production up so that someone who is 5000 places in line ahead of you only gets a 1 week advantage.


It doesn't have to be absolutely comprehensive, but just address the questions that people have right now. Yes, actually fixing the ramp-up would be ideal but since they're not exactly showing remarkable success there, they could do something to calm the masses.


----------



## garsh

ermagerd said:


> It doesn't have to be absolutely comprehensive, but just address the questions that people have right now.


Stop comparing yourself to others. It doesn't matter.

Tesla has given you an estimated date range. That's the best information they currently have. They've shared it with you. There are too many unknowns for them to provide additional information.

Heck, you could put a deposit down on a Jaguar I-Pace and see if they're any better at providing information. Maybe they are, but I doubt it.


----------



## Prodigal Son

garsh said:


> Stop comparing yourself to others. It doesn't matter.
> 
> Tesla has given you an estimated date range. That's the best information they currently have. They've shared it with you. There are too many unknowns for them to provide additional information.
> 
> Heck, you could put a deposit down on a Jaguar I-Pace and see if they're any better at providing information. Maybe they are, but I doubt it.


Ew. As if I'd ever drive an SUV. I have standards, man!

Your claim that Tesla *can't* provide more / better information is false, though. They might not be able to give a more accurate date but they can absolutely provide more information on how they're choosing priority status and put an end to the speculation. Just out of curiosity I've emailed to see what would happen if I buy a Model S today.


----------



## garsh

ermagerd said:


> ...but they can absolutely provide more information on how they're choosing priority status....


Stop comparing yourself to others. It doesn't matter. Fairness is overrated. Ordering of deliveries doesn't matter. All that matters is when you'll get your car.


----------



## Prodigal Son

garsh said:


> Stop comparing yourself to others. It doesn't matter. Fairness is overrated. Ordering of deliveries doesn't matter. All that matters is when you'll get your car.


That's the healthier way of thinking, but I'm not there. I don't care particularly care when others get their car in the grand sense, or even if they ever do, it's just the knowledge that the people ahead of me in line are obstacles in the way of my happiness


----------



## SoFlaModel3

SSonnentag said:


> It's fun to read different people's needs and expectations of their cars. My priority list for my daily driver goes as follows:
> 
> 1) EV
> 2) Supercharger Network
> 3) Maximum Driving Range
> 4) Good Performance
> 5) Available Now
> 6) AWD - We live down a 1-mile dirt road with steep grades. When it snows I don't get home without AWD.
> 7) Luggage Space
> 8) Free Supercharging
> 9) Traditional Gauges and AC Vents
> 10) Storage Pockets, Coat Hooks, Rear USB, etc.
> 
> The Model 3 meets 1-4 and 10 nicely.
> The Model S meets 1-9.
> 
> Hence my decision to transfer my M3 reservation to a MS purchase.


I think 8 and 9 are overrated. Well 8 absolutely depends on your situation. #9, if you test drive a 3 you'll see the lack of a traditional cluster is so right!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ermagerd said:


> I have… once or twice… been accused of overanalyzing things.


Me too. Borderline impossible to shut off my brain. Trying my best here.

Still kicking myself for not reserving through my parents and using my sisters Palo Alto address. I'd have my car in a few weeks and a $7,500 Tax Credit guaranteed.

See what happens


----------



## Prodigal Son

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Me too. Borderline impossible to shut off my brain. Trying my best here.
> 
> Still kicking myself for not reserving through my parents and using my sisters Palo Alto address. I'd have my car in a few weeks and a $7,500 Tax Credit guaranteed.
> 
> See what happens


If I'd thought for one second tesla wouldn't care and I could cheat by reserving through an existing owner, I'd have done it. I gave them far too much credit and screwed myself by playing fair. Never again.


----------



## MelindaV

M3MD said:


> Make it a Tea and you have a deal


done!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ermagerd said:


> If I'd thought for one second tesla wouldn't care and I could cheat by reserving through an existing owner, I'd have done it. I gave them far too much credit and screwed myself by playing fair. Never again.


I wouldn't say playing fair. My concern was that reservations would be potentially non-transferable and then I couldn't get the credit because the car would be titled to my parents and resold to me for $1.

Again no sour grapes on my part. When I get it, I will be driving such an amazing car that the trivial fact of when I got it won't matter anymore.


----------



## garsh

ermagerd said:


> If I'd thought for one second tesla wouldn't care and I could cheat by reserving through an existing owner, I'd have done it. I gave them far too much credit and screwed myself by playing fair. Never again.


Again, fairness is overrated. 

The part of that plan that one would need to be careful with is whether or not any rebates would still apply. Most likely, only the first buyer is eligible, and they become ineligible if they sell the car.


----------



## mbrucem

SSonnentag said:


> It's fun to read different people's needs and expectations of their cars. My priority list for my daily driver goes as follows:
> 
> 1) EV
> 2) Supercharger Network
> 3) Maximum Driving Range
> 4) Good Performance
> 5) Available Now
> 6) AWD - We live down a 1-mile dirt road with steep grades. When it snows I don't get home without AWD.
> 7) Luggage Space
> 8) Free Supercharging
> 9) Traditional Gauges and AC Vents
> 10) Storage Pockets, Coat Hooks, Rear USB, etc.
> 
> The Model 3 meets 1-4 and 10 nicely.
> The Model S meets 1-9.
> 
> Hence my decision to transfer my M3 reservation to a MS purchase.


I bet there will be an interior upgrade on the S in the first 2 quarters... then the S would meet 10 - that could be a game changer for me. After seeing the M3 interior, the S seems so outdated.


----------



## mbrucem

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Me too. Borderline impossible to shut off my brain. Trying my best here.
> 
> Still kicking myself for not reserving through my parents and using my sisters Palo Alto address. I'd have my car in a few weeks and a $7,500 Tax Credit guaranteed.
> 
> See what happens


My sister lives in LA... Should I change to that address to get the car now (I am Dec - Feb)?

The biggest issue is how to register the car... I don't want to pay the California taxes and then the MN taxes for plates...

Has anyone done this???


----------



## Prodigal Son

garsh said:


> Again, fairness is overrated.
> 
> The part of that plan that one would need to be careful with is whether or not any rebates would still apply. Most likely, only the first buyer is eligible, and they become ineligible if they sell the car.


We know now that it's not an issue, they just order the car directly in the name of the target recipient.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mbrucem said:


> My sister lives in LA... Should I change to that address to get the car now (I am Dec - Feb)?
> 
> The biggest issue is how to register the car... I don't want to pay the California taxes and then the MN taxes for plates...
> 
> Has anyone done this???


It's probably (but unknown) too late to make a change for timing gain. For the sales tax, there are a lot of factors at play but it's specific to know how your state handles it.


----------



## choids

run-the-joules said:


> Ew. As if I'd ever drive an SUV. I have standards, man!
> 
> Your claim that Tesla *can't* provide more / better information is false, though. They might not be able to give a more accurate date but they can absolutely provide more information on how they're choosing priority status and put an end to the speculation. Just out of curiosity I've emailed to see what would happen if I buy a Model S today.


Given that they were able to give priority to the guy dying of cancer whose dying wish was to get his Model 3, it seems that the process can possibly be more fluid than we imagine. I agree that ignorance is bliss. Until you get your car, any form of speculation as to what is happening ahead of you will likely only serve to stress/anger you further. I don't think it's a strict machine algorithm. Just go live your life and let it come when it comes, so I tell myself


----------

